# Knitting Patterns



## mrsraketakat (Jun 13, 2004)

His lordship has brought my attention to the new 'People's Friend' style RTL forum, and I have to say I quite like it. I was making some cup cakes just the other day and I thought why oh why is there no internet forun to discuss the difference between a moss stitch and a triple loop popover stitch. And hey presto here it is! Could I make one little suggestion? Perhaps we could have a 'Tightwad Tips' forum as in the esteemed magazine 'Take a Break'. Must dash I have to go and knit some yoghurt - I'll tell you all about that in my next posting........

Keep it up lads (oh and by the way I have some handy tips on that too!







)


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)




----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)




----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2004)

Very droll and unfortunately true.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)




----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

There goes the neighbourhood


----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

> There goes the neighbourhood


























We'll do our best ma'am!


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

I apologize for my spouse's







behaviour.

She







has been severely reprimanded and the good news is........................my plaster will be removed in just two weeks time







.


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Mrs ESL saw the title of this one and immediately asked how to become a member























We have created a monster!!!


----------

